# Lovely Lace Stole



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

http://origin.library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1103934823327-492/N1192_web.pdf


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

That is so beautifully delicate and feminine.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, beautiful stole


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

mkilcoyne said:


> http://origin.library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1103934823327-492/N1192_web.pdf


That is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty wrap,thank for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I love knitting lace and especially leaf designs,they tend to have a sense of peace about them. Thank you for the lovely pattern.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely ....thank you


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Just finishing the cyrcus shawl and yours will be the next one, i will be knitting at our campsite in bonaventure, gaspe sitting on the beach by the Baie des Chaleurs. Thank you! Was looking for a new one.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is a beauty!!!! Love it I also went into their website but they are in Australia so where do we get this yarn or one similar? Any suggestions?


mkilcoyne said:


> http://origin.library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1103934823327-492/N1192_web.pdf


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely shawl ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern - have bookmarked it to make later - thank you so much for sharing


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for posting.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's beautiful so delicate looking.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow! this would make a beautiful gift for a wedding wrap in white or creamy white. Thanks!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very lovely. Have printed this one out because I adore it. Many thank yous are in order here. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Sinkingvalley (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone know about the yarn that was suggested?


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Sinkingvalley said:


> Does anyone know about the yarn that was suggested?


 I looked it up on line. The company is in New Zealand. Try this link www.naturallyyarnsnz.com let me know if I can help you further.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, I love it!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you, it's beautiful!!


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

thank you


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks! Very lovely, not that I needed to add another pattern to my to do list...haha.


----------

